# I Just Got a Job!!!!! Or not..



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I just got my first job.
I start tomorrow at 8:30.


It is at a livestock CSA farm. They raise cows, pigs, sheep, ducks, geese, chickens (eggs), broilers, and horses (not for meat I don't think).
They have their own butcher shop that is NYS legal.
This guy would be a really nice guy to work for.

The amazing thing is I got a job that he titled "assistant farm management".

I am way under-qualified but he said he would rather train me than some 30-40 yr old who does stuff his own way.
I even told him I didn't know anything about most of what he raises (but want to learn) and he still hired me.

I am really excited. Now I can make plans for the future.
Make some orders that I needed months ago and the additions I was wanting to get.  

Pay starts at $8.50 but will go up the more we are able to work together and the more I can do on my own, that is the more knowledge about the job that I gather.

Although this isn't taking care of goats I am sure I can talk him into them at some point. He said he wanted goats milk. Best way for that is if he had his own goats. He also said I can start coming up with ideas for the farm.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Woo! That is great! It sounds like fun too!  Good pay!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Huzzah, Jesse!!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Congrats!! Hope you enjoy your new job!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

That job sounds amazing! Good luck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Good to hear! :hi5: Keep us posted!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

congratulations!!! Sounds perfect!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Welcome to the world of , Workforce and life,, :wave: Hope it all works out for you... :hi5:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

 :wahoo:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Yay! So glad you were able to find a job like that - sounds exciting and fulfilling.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

WOW!!! Awsome! I am so happy for you!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Lucky that would be a dream job of mine. Good luck I hope you like it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Congrats! Sounds like it will be a hard working, but very fun job!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

:clap: Hooray! Congrats, and have fun! I would love that job!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Well today was my first day on the job.
First thing I was taught was how to run a tractor (newer 100+ HP New Holland diesel).
The guy just told me what the controls were and if I had any questions to ask.
So basically I stalled it out a few times but after that I got the hang of it.
I had to scoop the pig pens into a wheel barrow and then into the bucket, then through the cow pen to bump it (always closing the gate behind me). Those cows like to walk in front of the tractor so I have to call the dog to do his job (german shepherd).
He barks at them and bites their feet if they don't move, A LOT easier than me trying to move a 800+ pound cow.

Then it was giving water to all the animals and feeding. Feeding took the most time.
It was 2 5-gallon buckets to each sow pen and then for all the pens with the weaned pigs they have 6-12 feeders (half a 35 gallon drum) that need to be topped off. Then the huge pigs at the back of the farm get a dumpster load (a 3ftx5ftx4ft dumpster on forks) of wet grain. It goes into 2 hopper feeders and that last a week or less.

Right now I am doing mostly pigs and cows. He wants me to start out small and work up.
Eventually I would be taking care of the horses and chickens as well.
I am really looking forward to caring for the horses, they are my fav on that property.

It is really neat to be working within inches of large animals, such as cows and horses.
There was this one horse that snuck up behind me and nudged me aside, then it drank most the water I was going to give to the pigs. But it has been fun so far..even if it is a lot of work.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Wow. Sounds exciting. Where in NY is it?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Sloansville NY.
It is a tiny town with a gas station,a car lot, and (I think) 2 auto repair shops. and that is it.
Also it was the "sloansville hill" which is about 2 miles downhill. The trucks go down that hill and you really smell the brakes.
We had a van and trailer coming down that will once and didn't make the stop light (it was a good thing it turned green at the last minute). I take a side road down the other side of the hill and its not so bad.

Why, are you in NY too?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Did you ever find out what he raises horses for Jesse? What breed does he raise? 
I am tired, so can't remember if I'd ever told you my husband works with horses - thoroughbreds so they are bred to race. He loves it, been working with them for a long time now. I worked with them years ago, absolutely LOVED it. The foals were so awesome, and some of those mares....I miss that so much!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*



HoosierShadow said:


> Did you ever find out what he raises horses for Jesse? What breed does he raise?
> I am tired, so can't remember if I'd ever told you my husband works with horses - thoroughbreds so they are bred to race. He loves it, been working with them for a long time now. I worked with them years ago, absolutely LOVED it. The foals were so awesome, and some of those mares....I miss that so much!


 That must have been so awsome! I work with Morgan Horses.... and I love it! We (well not really me lol) were going to breed the mare that I 'leased', we lost her in Sept/Nov of last year to colic....


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

They are really nice horses and from what I can tell they are pets/riders.
There are a few white ones and a gray one.
A few of them are a really nice red/brown color.
They are absolutely beautiful. He has 2 sheds full of riding gear and horse supplies so I would say definitely not for meat.
He seems to taker really good care of them. They must have 5 acres of field or more just for those horses.
Actually way more than that as they often times go out of view on that 165 acres farm. They have lots of space.

He also has a few shetland ponies and some other small breed of horse.
Not to keen on horse stuff just yet, but i do know what a shetland looks like.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Aahh! What a great first day! You must be happy tired and a bit sore. You'll sleep tonight! :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

yeah definately tired and sore, also happy.
I am actually in bed now, figured Id start going to bed earlier as I am now up at 6:30.
Also sore, lots of muscles that I dont use all that much.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Yep takes time getting used to using those muscles. I remember when I first moved to KY and worked on the horse farm, the first week or two was like a blur! I remember me and my friend were exhausted after work, used lots of Icy Hot, heh. But after that we got adjusted. It was 6 days a week/48+ hours. 
I honestly would love to get back to doing that kind of work. I was happy and healthy and nothing like taking care of <and sometimes getting beat up by> the horses. Now I just basically sit on my butt, saying 'I wish' when I'd love to actually be out doing it! Good thing is most of my friends understand since they are horse people  
Some people are like 'you like mucking out stalls?' and I would say, 'the reward of mucking out stalls is getting to groom, and work with the horses.'


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

Sounds like you have found something that you will enjoy getting out of bed for! It takes time to get yourself on a "schedule".... after 12 years of getting up at 4am to feed/milk before I head to work I still have problems fitting everything into a day!

Good Luck Jesse!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*

:thumbup: Good luck... :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*



Randi said:


> Do you really want to work for a man who begins your relationship with a request for law breaking, lying, distrust? :shocked:
> 
> I personally would tell the fellow that after careful consideration I've decided that the job would not be a good fit. I would wish him well and go on my way. And, no I would not risk all the work and love I've put into my goats.


I must say you were absolutely right.
To say the least I no longer work for that guy.
Long story...

First I got there and brought my high school diploma and everything and left it in the truck so it is at hand *when* he needs it for paperwork as he is required to get all the dirt on me.
Well it was a few days and he never even mentioned it.
I was worried I was working illegally and I needed to ask him about a W-2 and quit.
After talking to my dad about quitting my job he said every W-2 job he did they never signed paperwork till the first payday and to wait until payday before bringing it up, even though paperwork needs to be signed before I work for anyone.

Well payday rolls around and sure enough I get payed in cash.
With cash in hand I was about to tell him "I quit" but before I could he told me he didn't think I was right for the job and to be on my way.

He was not a very good person to work for at all..
He seemed nice and honest but that was put on I do believe.
I seemed to be going in circles after a while. Given 2 tasks to do and not sure which to do first and then he would why I didn't do the other task and have them both done.
I told him I didn't know anything THREE TIMES and he said "that is okay I don't mind training you".
However he didn't want to train me.

Remember how I said he just told me "heres the clutch, heres the speed, heres the forward and backwards, keep this in B"? That is all he taught me about how to drive a tractor.
I basically learned it without his help and when I couldn't figure why it wasn't working or what I was doing wrong he would tell me to go back and try again, I am doing something wrong.
Come to find out it wasn't in B and was sliding down the hill.
I made some mistakes, as everybody does, and because I made those mistakes he said I wasn't fit for the job and fired me.

Isn't that part of learning the job, making mistakes?
I am sure any worker he hires (unless they are skilled) is going to make a mistake at some point.
Training has a lot to do with correcting the worker of what and how they are doing wrong.
Not just you did wrong, your fired.
Maybe I wasn't fit for the job but he still lacked the patience to train a worker.

So that went sour quickly. I would have quit the job anyways but that is no good for my resume.
I am also out of work. He also blamed me for breaking stuff that HE broke. I know he broke it (or some other worker) as when I left it was in good working order.

Also I found out that that guy used to sell raw goats milk illegally for $16 a gallon "for pet only".
He did that for a few years and then quit. Not sure what made him quit.
Even his tractor is lacking plates and he drives it on the road.
He hired another person for the butcher shop that is "NY state approved and inspected", he was also illegal.

He also said there was 36 hrs a week and it turned out to be 4 hr days for 5 days a week.
it made the pay terrible. However I did gone home with $245 cash and was able to put a $200 deposit on a doe I have been wanting to buy.
I have applied for a FT job that is about 50-56 hrs a week at $9 an hr and there are some PT jobs out there as well. So hopefully I a back on the workforce soon.

So that is why I was feeling down for a while. Wanted to wait so that I could cool down before posting this. This isn't made to read as a vent. I am now looking for better work for better people.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad to hear that you're out of that situation... it sounds like it would have been neither fun nor safe... I only wish you could have had the satisfaction of quitting... lol
Good luck finding a new job!
M.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh man...that is frustrating!! I'm sorry to hear that...but it sounds like it all worked out for the best in the end. :hug: Good luck with finding a new job! :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: I Just Got a Job!!!!! Super excited and I start tomorrow*



jesse-goats said:


> Sloansville NY.
> It is a tiny town with a gas station,a car lot, and (I think) 2 auto repair shops. and that is it.
> Also it was the "sloansville hill" which is about 2 miles downhill. The trucks go down that hill and you really smell the brakes.
> We had a van and trailer coming down that will once and didn't make the stop light (it was a good thing it turned green at the last minute). I take a side road down the other side of the hill and its not so bad.
> ...


You aren't too far from me, i'm on the other side of Rochester. Wish you were closer, i need someone to milk for me when i take my son to cub scout camp


----------

